# Tanooki Suit Disguise Pajamas?



## NorfolkFox (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I might be able to buy a super mario bros. tanooki suit? Or should I try to make my own? It gets very cold in my bedroom in winter and I fancy a nice furry alternative to a dressing gown and slippers that I can sleep in 

Plus it would make a great fancy dress costume (I don't have a fursuit...yet).

Any Ideas?


----------



## quayza (Jan 1, 2010)

You sleep in those things? I say you should make one but not until your sure you cant find one.


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 1, 2010)

I think so...if not at least it'll keep me warm when I get up


----------



## quayza (Jan 1, 2010)

Never thought of that but intresting idea.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 1, 2010)

It's spelled Tanuki.


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 1, 2010)

I know that, but in the mario games it was spelt tanooki (never knew why).


----------



## quayza (Jan 1, 2010)

I would love to get me a suit myself but that ain't gonna happem anytime soon.


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 7, 2010)

Well...I've let this thread mature for a bit, and internet searches have drawn a blank, looks like I'll have to make one when I have the time. It doesnt look too difficult, and it'll be good practice for a full fursuit one day. If I ever do get round to it, I'll post up pics and instructions if anyone wants them


----------



## marc andre (Jan 9, 2010)

i havent seen any production-made tanuki kigurumis, but there is a fair variety of sazac brand ones - theyre mass-produced in korea and are cheap (well, like $100 or so) and come in a few different models.
otherwise, try mangoislandcreations or hannahspajamas here on FA - they both do custom work


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 9, 2010)

NorfolkFox said:


> I know that, but in the mario games it was spelt tanooki (never knew why).


Probably because of its pronunciation?


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 11, 2010)

marc andre said:


> i havent seen any production-made tanuki kigurumis, but there is a fair variety of sazac brand ones - theyre mass-produced in korea and are cheap (well, like $100 or so) and come in a few different models.
> otherwise, try mangoislandcreations or hannahspajamas here on FA - they both do custom work


 
I had a look on sazac, I saw a red panda but no tanuki. I might see if I can get a quote from the two people you suggested. Thanks! 



Stratadrake said:


> Probably because of its pronunciation?


 
I have a theory: a lot of alphabet languages other than english don't seem to use the "oo" letters as it sounds exactly like "u" (like "ph" because it sounds exactly like "f"). Maybe tan*u*ki works better in other languages?


----------

